# Compustar CS800-s remote starter installation problem



## jass4752

Hello 

I am very sorry for the long Post. i am trying to give you the full Info. on my installation. 

I am trying to install new remote starter in Honda CRV 2003 automatic. 
Compustar CS800-s model, 1 way remote starter. 
Honda CRV wiring, compustar cs800-s wiring and error code pictures are attached. 

I installed wires according to the installation menu and programmed it. lock and unlock is functioning fine. 

but whenever i try to start car from the remote, i am getting this error code: Ignition is at ON position, without even having the key inside the ignition cylinder and it does not let me start the car from the remote. 
also the break light always stays on. even if i unplug the remote starter by removing all the plugs from the starter unit. i also disconnected the break wire, but still rear break lights stays ON. I have to disconnect the battery in order to get these lights off. 









How i installed it: 










Compustar CS800-s Wiring diagram 










CN 1. Main Harness 

Pin. 1 and 3: I joined both Red + 12v constant and red/white +12v constant and attached it to CRv’s 12v constant (white wire). 

Pin 2. Green/white + parking output, connected with CRv’s parking lights + (red/black @ drivers kick panel harness) 

Pin 4. White + accessory wire, attached to CRV’s accessory wire (black/red) 

Pin 5. Blue + (selectable by jumper). I did not attach. Because in previous remote starter that I removed from this crv, 2nd accessory wire was not used. Previous remote starter did not have this wire option. And my car was working fine without it so this time even though compustar have this wire, I did not attach it. I am not sure if this makes any difference or not. 

Pin 6. Yellow + 12v starter, attached to CRV’s starter wire (black/white) 

Pin 7. Green + 12v ignition, attached to CRV’s ignition wire (black/yellow) 

Pin 8. Black –ground wire, attached it to CRV’s chassis 


CN 2. 12 pin harness 

Pin 1. Green/white (-) parking light output. Did not attach this wire to CRV’s Blue (-)parking light wire. Because I read on this forum that if + parking wire is available use that and do not use this one. Or else you have to use relay. the previous remote starter had 2 white wires and did not have +parking light wire and this wire was used along with black wire from the CRV’s green harness. 

Both blue and black CRV wires were cut from the harness and: 
One white wire was connected to CRV’s blue wire (-parking light wire) from the green harness, 2nd white wire was connected to CRV’s black wire from the green harness. 

This is the description from the previous remote starter manual: 

WHITE Wires: Parking Light Flasher 
These wires are the COMMON and NORMALLY OPEN contacts of the on-board parking lamp relay. 
If the vehicle's parking lights are a +12 volt switched system, connect (1) of the White wires to a fused (15A max.) +12 
volt battery source, and connect the second White wire to the vehicle's parking light wire. 
If the vehicle's parking lights are a chassis ground switched system, connect (1) of the White wires to a chassis ground 
source, and connect the second White wire to the vehicle's parking light wire. 

Note: I did not attach these 2 blue and black CRV wires back to the green harness. These wires are just hanging in the CRV wire bundle for green harness. I just removed those white wires. I don’t know if I should attach these 2 wires back to the harness. 

Pin 2. Did not use 
Pin 3. Did not use 
Pin 4. Did not use 
Pin 5. Did not use 
Pin 6. Did not use 

Pin 7. White (-)horn output. Attached to CRV’s (-) horn trigger Orange wire @ steering column harness 

Pin 8. Attached to hood pin 

Pin 9. Light blue/white + foot break input, attached it to CRv’s break wire +white/black. 

Pin 10. Did not use 
Pin 11. Did not use 
Pin 12. Yellow/black + tach/alt sense input, attached it to CRV’s Blue tachometer wire next to battery. 

CN 3: six pin harness 

Pin 1. Did not use 
Pin 2. Did not use 
Pin 3. Did not use 
Pin 4. Blue (-) unlock, connected to CRV’s power door unlock (-) white/green @ grey harness. 
Pin 5. Blue/black (-) lock, connected to CRV’s power door lock (-) white/blue @ grey harness 
Pin 6. Did not use 

CN 4. 4 pin antenna harness 
Attached to antenna. 

Please i need your help 
Please let me know what i am doing wrong and how can i correct it. 

Thank you


----------



## lcurle

Check your foot brake for proper wire, most times there are two identified wires. I did not see where the neutral safety connection is made, if nowhere ground it down. Double check your ignition connections.


----------



## jass4752

lcurle said:


> Check your foot brake for proper wire, most times there are two identified wires. I did not see where the neutral safety connection is made, if nowhere ground it down. Double check your ignition connections.


Hello 

thank you

It was the break switch. the break switch was loose and when i checked, the black plastic that hold the switch front of the break pedal was broken. so i just bought the new switch and now remote starter is working. 

But now i found a new problem. its with the headlights. whenever i start my car with remote starter or with the key, the headlights blink, not sure if this is what the parking lights does. And whenever i try to turn on the headlights, they do not turn ON. But if i turn ON high beam and switch the lights back to normal headlights, then the headlights work/Turns ON. if i turn off the headlights while the car is running, and turn them back ON to check if headlights will turn ON, they do not turn ON. i have to repeat the cycle of switching it to high beam and then back to regular headlights to turn headlights ON. 

I am not sure, why this is happening. 
Headlights were working fine before.

The only ground wire i attached is the black wire on main harness of the remote starter which is Pin 8 on CN 1. do i have to make an another ground connection?


----------



## lcurle

Disconnect the parking light wire


----------

